# Friday Night Drinking Club, Friday, 3 April, 2009 at 7 pm



## Java Jive (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys,

I just want to repeat what other expats are doing in Singapore, also the rest of the world, usual friday night drinking. I am actually new in this forum. I am native Thai, studied and worked overseas. I recently moved back to Bangkok and I just missed hanging out with people from around the world. So I thought I want to create a social event to start over my social life in Bangkok, feeling like I am new in town again, :'(

This is no hidden agenda, what so ever.
Just drink and have fun. You pay for your own drink.
Anyone can just initiate the event next time. I start to be the host this time.

Small crowd would do for this type of event. However, the more, the merrier. 
*
Date: Friday, 3 April 2009
Time: 7 pm onwards
Venue: I am looking at Brown Sugar at Lung Suan*. Anyhow, the music can get pretty loud. We can sit outside though. Any suggestion on venue??
*Basically, everyone is welcomed. Just come and have drink, relax, sit and talk.*

Drop me a line please (just reply to this topic), if you are in!!!!!! We need to have enough people to start this.


----------

